# وقفة مع النفس_ للراهب بطرس المقارى



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ونحن الان قربنا الى اواخر عام2009 , ونريد ان نبدأ عاما جديدا قريبا جدا ...

اردت ان اكتب لكم هذه العظة الجميلة ...

كيف ننهى عامنا هذا ونبدأ اخر ؟ ....


لاشك ان كلا منا يحتاج الى جلسة هادئة ... بل وقفة صريحة مع النفس لمراجعتها ..

نفحص , ونفتش , ونبحث ظروفها كلها ...

كل مافيها من ضعفات ونقائض ...

جلسة حساب , وربما جلسة عتاب ... او عقاب ...

جلسة تخطيط للمستقبل ... تفكير فيما يجب ان تكون عليه فى العام المقبل ....


فى جو من الصلاة ... وعرض الامر على الله لكى نأخذ منه المعونة والارشاد ...

جلسة يناقش فيها الانسان كل علآقاته سواء مع نفسه او مع الاخرين , او مع الله بكل صراحة ووضوح ...


واقوى مانسوقه للنفس لمحاسبتها ,

قصة واقعية لراهب متنيح قديس , ولكن قبل نياحته رأى رؤيا تبين لنا ماأرهب هذه اللحظة , فنستعد لها بمقدار رهبتها .....




يقول المتنيح الراهب ابونا القديس بطرس المقارى



طرق على بابى طارق .. فلما فتحت وجدته ملاك الموت ...

وقد جاء ليأخذ روحى اذ حانت ساعتى ...

استمهلته قليلا واستسمحته ان اكتب ماأراه فى هذه اللحظات ليقرأ من بعدى من اراد ان ينتفع به فيستعد لهذه الساعة بالجهاد ...


نظرت حولى فى القلاية ثم تطلعت من النافذة فلم اجد فى كل الدنيا مايستحق ان اخذه معى ...


لم اجد على جسدى سوى ثوب عمره من عمرى , لم تره عينى من قبل , ولا يمكن ان تراه عين بشر , بل الروح فقط تراه ...

وكان هذا الثوب هو الشئ الوحيد الذى سمح لى بأخذه معى ...

وكان ذلك الثوب ابيض , ولكنه كان متسخا ببقع كثيرة , كبيرة وصغيرة ..


أحسست بروحى تضيق جدا كأنها تخرج من عنق زجاجة الى اتساع لا نهائى , لا يحده زمان ولا مكان

وبنظرة واحدة رأيت المسكونة كأنها قطرة فى محيط القدير , بينما ظل الجسد مسجى على الارض فى التراب الذى منه أتيت ...


رأيت فى هذه اللحظة روحا اخرى فى طريقها الى الانطلاق ..

وأردت ان أعرف شعور هؤلاء الذين كنت معهم منذ قليل ...

فوجدت :

+ الآول حزينا يتأوه من لوعة الفراق ..... فأبتسمت له مطمئنا الا انه لم يرنى ...


+ الثانى يبكى ايضا ... وبكاءه كان مختلفا عن الاول ...

فقد دخل الى مخدعه , وكان يقرع صدره ويسجد لله , كان انتقالى رد فعل له ان يستعد بالتوبة ...


+ والثالث كان فرحا عالما امتياز الحياة الآبدية ...

+ والرابع كان ايضا فرحا , ولكن كان قلبه كئيبا اذ كان حاسدا لى , ودائم المنافسة معى ...

+ اما الخامس فقد كان بليد الروح لايهتم بما حدث فلديه اطماعه الشخصية ...


ثم قال لى الملاك ... هذا يكفى ... والان هيا الى العبور الصعب ....


كان اجتيازا فظيعا ..

فقد كانت جماعة من الشياطين تقف شاخصة الى , ومنظرها لا يحتمل فى قبحه , وعلى رأسها شيطان جبار يخترق قلبه سهم , وعلى لحيته اعراض نتف .. وكان ينظر الى قلقا ...


مقابل هؤلاء وقفت جماعة منيرة من الملائكة ...

وهى كائنات بسيطة للغاية , يرأسهم ملاك شعرت انه تربطنى به صلة ليست بحديثة ...

وكانت الملائكة اكثر عددا من الشياطين ...


والعجيب اننى تعرفت على كثير من الشياطين , شعرت ان منهم من كان رفيقى فى الطريق طالت مدة رفقته او قصرت ...

وعرفت اسماءهم

" الكبرياء , الكذب , النميمة , السرقة , الزنى ... الخ " ...


وكانوا يشيرون الى البقع التى توسخ ثوبى الآبيض , والتى لاحظت الان انها ليست مجرد بقع , بل هى صور هؤلاء الشياطين مرسومة على الثوب ...


تقدم ملاك الموت ,

وبوق , فرأيت امامى ناحية الشرق


بابا يؤدى الى منطقة منيرة جدا ... لم اميز مابها ولكن احسست بشوق للدخول اليها ...


ومن ناحيى الغرب ...


رأيت منطقة اخرى سحيقة لاقرار لها , مظلمة , ارعبتنى ...


فأسرعت الى باب الشرق , ولكن ظهر ملاكان بملابس جنود منعونى وهم يشيرون الى البقع التى على ثوبى ...


وهنا شعرت بمجال شديد يجذبنى الى الهوة السحيقة ..

نظرت الى رئيس الملائكة فقال :

" مضى زمان التوبة , وهذه البقع تنجذب تلقائيا الى الهوة " ...

ورأيت فى نفس الموقف تلك الروح التى ترافقنى تمر بنفس ظروفى ...


صرخت .. يامسيح الخلاص ... اين انت ؟؟؟؟

فجأة لمع نور عظيم , وشخص فى لهيب نار ,

بهى الطلعة

لا استطيع التعبير عن منظر كهذا , وجدتنى اقف واسجد له ,

ثم نظرت اليه دون ان اتكلم ..

ورأيت جرحا فى يده ينزف , وسقطت بقعة من الدم على الثوب المتسخ الذى البسه فمحت كل مابه من وسخ ...


تلفت الى ذلك الرفيق الذى كان معى فى الرحلة فوجدت ثوبه كما هو متسخا , ومازال ينجذب نحو الهاوية ...

صرخت اليه :

هذا يسوع , فلم يفهم ماأقصد .. وسقط وهو يصرخ ...


تطلعت الى جنب المخلص , الى مكان الطعنة .. فسرت فى حياة جديدة , وتغيرت كل حواسى ومداركى , وتكشفت لى اسرار مخفاه عن البشر ...


تطلعت حولى فرأيت حولى جموع القديسين , وكانوا يلبسون جميعا اثوبا بيضاء تختلف فى شدة لمعانها رغم تشابهها , وكان لهم شكل واحد الا اننى عرفتهم من بعض ...


ورأيت امرأة جميلة رقيقة ثوبها يلمع وكأنه موشى بالذهب ..

كانت فى حنان الآمومة تخلع هذا الثوب دون ان يفارقها ..

فتلبسه لكل من يسألها من الذين لم يكملوا الجهاد بعد ...

فتظهر صورتهم امام الله وهى لابسة ذلك الثوب ...

كذلك كان يفعل القديسون , فكان من يلبس هذا الثوب لا يقدر عليه الشيطان , وان كان لا يوقف الحرب ...


ورأيت فئة من المكملين وعلى رؤوسهم تيجان لامعة .. عرفت منهم البطل مارجرجس , والقديسة دميانة , وكثيرون لم اسمع سيرتهم على الارض .....


وجماعة المحبين , يحملون قيثارتهم ويسبحون ويتهللون ,

وفئة اخرى

تنير اعضاء من اجسادها , كالبطون التى جاءت نسكا , والرؤوس التى لم تكن تجد ماتستند عليه , والارجل التى جالت فى القفار والبرارى , ومناطق التعذيب التى لم تقبل النجاة ...


اما انا فجاءنى احد الملائكة واخذ يدى واجلسنى فى نهاية الصفوف لان ثوبى كان اقل لمعانا , ولكننى كنت شديد الفرح والقناعة ان اشترك مع هذا الخورس ...


انتبهت وتلفت حولى ...

فاذا بى لم اكمل جهادى بعد ... واذا بى لم ازل فى الجسد ...

ولكن اشتياقى الى السماء ... جعلنى ابدأ فى غسل ثوبى بدم الخروف استعدادا ليوم اللقاء ....


ليت الرب يرحمنا , ويعطينا نجاة يوم الدينونة ...

له المجد والتسبيح والشكر والاكرام الدائم الى الابد امين ..

الراهب بطرس المقارى


منقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

مرور فى منتهى الروووعه

والذوووق

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع يا النهيسى
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> ...


   شكرا جدا جدا
مرور رااائع جدا جدا


الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا النهيسى
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


   شكرا جدا جدا
مرور رااائع جدا جدا


الرب يبارككم​


----------

